# Very Girly Topic



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

So I am kinda pissed off, becuase I just realized that next month when I am schedualed to take my first whistler camp for the weekend, IM GONNA GET "aunt flow" RIGHT on the first day. ARG!! :madmax: 

Im so pissed.. I dont know about you guys, but I can get pretty useless on the first couple of days and I am worried about how I am gonna feel then. Do you all ride during these times or do you tend to just wait till the storm has passed?? I wish there was some way of delaying it somehow!!


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

My GF doesn't like riding during those times...though hers are pretty light...


----------



## cyberdivachick (Jan 30, 2007)

There is a way of skipping it, of course check with your doctor, but if you are on the pill, instead of going to the sugar pills, just keep taking your regular pills and you will skip your period for that month.


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

cyberdivachick - no, id rather not play with that stuff, im not on any pill but I dont like messing with my hormones and what not. but thats just me.. (although it would have come in handy wouldnt it hahah)


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Usually, I do exercise on the first few days of my period. Even though I generally don't feel like it before I start, the exercise actually helps me feel better most of the time. Occasionally, I just feel really off after starting to exercise, in which case i just cut it short.

Incidentally, I'm with you on not wanting to use synthetic hormones. If pain is your problem, I have been told that taking ibuprofin or another painkiller even before cramps start can help to reduce their severity. I'm not sure how that technique works for other symptoms.


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

alaskarider - I am gonna try and do what you suggested with excersising maybe the couple days before we go up to whistler, I have heard that it does help but I never really tried it that close to the time... Pain is pretty much the main symptom... Sometimes anxiety as well.. I realized that I cant take midol becuase it is too harsh on my stomach, but advil seems to work wonders for the most part.. Although I wonder if it would affect my ability to be precise or alert while at camp? You know what I mean? I dont think advil makes you drowsy but...


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Aunt Flow hasn't been to visit me in over 8 years now. I skip the sugar pills each month and continue on with the hormones. I have not had any side affects from this nor do I get the usual bloating or pms. I do it mainly for the convenience of it however there are preliminary reports that have linked menstrual flow to an increase in cancer (if I can find the report I'll post it). From my memory (which isn't always the most detailed and accurate) it's presumed that in days long ago women spent more of their time pregnant and not having a monthly menstrual cycle. The rates of cervical and ovarian cancer were much lower. Now that many women do not spend the majority of their lives bare foot and pregnant the cancer rates have dramatically risen. Nothing concrete yet and I'm sure a bazillion other outside influences affect the cancer rates but it's an interesting ida. Per my doctor, there is no proven medical reason/benefit as to why a woman must have a monthly cycle. This is why Seasonale (the pill that allows you to have 4 cycles per year) was approved by the FDA. It's been so long since I've had a visit from Aunt Flow I don't even recall all the drama related to her vist. The one downside to no Auntie visits - you can't toss out the 'not tonight honey I have a headache' excuse.  

Sorry, this is of no help to you and your immediate problem but I thought I'd throw it out there for others.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Ibuprofen is the cramps killer. Midol is acetomeniophin ( tylenol) with some additives. They are two different kinds of pain killers.
My rec would be just to go for it - take ibuprofen for cramps and bring a box of super tampax. If you push the string up inside you will really reduce potential for chafing. I do find my energy level can really fluctuate but there's no way I would miss a camp like that due to bad timing.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Having done about 10 years of hormones, these days I'm with you on avoiding them. But I'd go anyway and just find a way to deal with it (distraction works wonders, LOL).

In the future it may be worth checking Diva Cups and/or Keepers out as well.


----------



## riseagainst (Oct 26, 2006)

*some things to try . . .*

I have run into this many many times in the days before birth control where I'd show up to practice for Nationals or the US Open and panic because of PMS (and I got it really bad). So what saved my ass completely and aleviated almost pretty much all my symptoms (fatigue, cramps, mood swings, etc) and even got me a kick ass race run was:

800 mg ibuprofen every 4 hours (yes 4 pills - it's actually dr. recommended for bad cramps - it will kill the production of prostaglandins before they start which are the main cause of cramps and inflammation down there)
Calcium - take it 2x a day at least
B6 - hell, try a B-complex 2x a day
Magnesium - try and find it already in a calcium pill
Primrose Oil - gel the gel caps - at least 2x a day

you can also try hormone balance pills - go on swansonvitamins.com - everything is super cheap and will be at your door in 5 days - shipping is free for orders over $65 as well. they have a whole section in their catalog for women's health - can also try vitex and black cohosh.

and right before you go don't go a day without exercise - the endorphins and everything good you produce from exercising will decrease the levels of hormones that will cause PMS.

hope this helps!!! and have fun, wish I was going.


----------



## 2WD (Mar 11, 2007)

That sucks, but RIDE - it makes the world a better place!:smilewinkgrin: 
I'm all about the ibuprofen too; as previously mentioned, taking it before cramping becomes a serious issue really helps - the whole windup factor is squashed like a bug!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

formica said:


> Ibuprofen is the cramps killer. Midol is acetomeniophin ( tylenol) with some additives. They are two different kinds of pain killers.


Midol has caffeine in it, which helps with water retention but makes cramps worse. Clever little medicine, it makes you want to take more.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Midol has caffeine in it, which helps with water retention but makes cramps worse. Clever little medicine, it makes you want to take more.


Interesting--I had no idea. And devious. I'll stick to my generic ibuprofin (ingredient in Advil in case that wasn't clear).

Good luck, MrsBungle, and let us know how you like the camp!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey mrsbungle! How's it going? Funny, I had the same deal with my camp in July, the day before camp started...I started. I had the same worries, but took a midol in the am, (cuz ibu doesn't help me) and rode hard all day long w/o any problems at all. Take whatever works for you and I believe you'll be fine. In fact, I rode all 5 days that I was flowing, and there was no issue of fatigue, alertness or cramping at all. I am with verslowrder...distractions works wonders! Oh and don't forget..you'll be off the saddle 99.9% of the time for DH, so chafing should not be an issue.


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

The following is what was Doctor-recommended for my daughter, who has always had really bad problems:

Ibuprofen or Naproxin Sodium for pain relief
B6 beginning a few days before onset
No caffiene during that week and limit caffiene the rest of the month
Absolutely no Midol - seriously, Dr's orders


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Over-heard at the bike shop.

The question is asked (that same one) at the rear parts counter and while Sean and Dave are looking back and forth and fumbling for an answer Carol sticks her head out from the tool bay to see who posed the question, comes over to the young lady wiping her hands with a shop cloth and says in a loud voice “Chika, if you are still getting your period you have not been riding hard enough.”



I know this bit of ancient history doesn’t help you but it was funny at the time and caused a total lul in the operation of the busy shop. The rest of the conversation was held in close conference so none of the rest of us was privy.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

MrsBungle said:


> So I am kinda pissed off, becuase I just realized that next month when I am schedualed to take my first whistler camp for the weekend, IM GONNA GET "aunt flow" RIGHT on the first day. ARG!! :madmax:
> 
> Im so pissed.. I dont know about you guys, but I can get pretty useless on the first couple of days and I am worried about how I am gonna feel then. Do you all ride during these times or do you tend to just wait till the storm has passed?? I wish there was some way of delaying it somehow!!


TMI time:
Aunt Flo visited me when I did the hut to hut trip earlier this summer which was 7 days riding 215 miles through the Colorado/Utah backcountry, with 5 guys and no showers/running water, bathrooms or civilization. What is more horrific is that I actually ran out of supplies -- I'm not shy, but I can't bring myself to tell you the story of how I got through. All I can say is those pioneer women must have been tough.

Suffice it to say, I did learn a valuable lesson - it is doable to ride even under the worst of "storm" conditions - so take the motrin, tuck the string, and go for it!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

MrsBungle said:


> cyberdivachick - no, id rather not play with that stuff, im not on any pill but I dont like messing with my hormones and what not. but thats just me.. (although it would have come in handy wouldnt it hahah)


Better yet, I have a Mirena IUD, which releases a miniscule amount of hormones, lasts 5 years (or until they remove it) and basically results in nothing but an hour or two of cramps a month and really light spotting every now and then as a period (sometimes nothing at all).

Though, it's too late to mess with that because it takes a few months for your body to adjust to it, but possibly something to think about for the future.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

During an epic mtb vacation, I had to deal with this. Luckily my Day 1 was toward the end of the vacation.

That day, we were just finishing a bunch of riding when a couple of people decided to head back to the car, and the rest wanted to keep going. Of course I wanted to keep going, but it meant no avoiding the inevitable.

Found a fairly secluded spot, and was surprised how easy the process was. I was prepared: Had moist towlettes for my hands, a couple of paper towels, a spare tampon, and another little bag for garbage. Nothing had to be left behind- carry in/carry out.

'course the guys kept asking, "Where were you? Are you okay? Didya hafta pee? Oh, ya had to take a dump? Are you sick?"  Dopes!!

As for the aches/pains, I find that the more I work out, the shorter the period. That's motivation alone. Plus the endorphins help, as does the distraction. And to quote Garfield: "Might as well exercise, I'm in a bad mood anyway." 

Oh yeah, almost forgot to mention endurolytes. They help with leg cramps, so I'd like to try them during my next period, see if they help!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

rolling eyes..backcountry riding with "Flo"...

I find ziplocks and handwipes are just fine ( you know, pack it out.....) Some gals swear by the Keeper or Divacup especially if you are out in the sticks, but personally I find the thought of having to deal with removing, rinsing and replacing just too much.


----------



## mes2003 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have found that even just one Advil every 4 hours or so helps with reducing quantity. My obgyn clued me in to this after having my daughter and i complained about increased flow. Helpful if you are out there for long rides. I get bad reflux from large quantities of Advil and I found that just one does the trick for me.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Really? You can control the amount using Advil? That's amazing.......how does that work?!


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Not everyone can get away with skipping the sugar pill part... I tried that once, ended up spotting EVERY day for the next couple of months until I went back to taking them again. It sucked. Glad it works for some people though.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Not everyone can get away with skipping the sugar pill part... I tried that once, ended up spotting EVERY day for the next couple of months until I went back to taking them again. It sucked. Glad it works for some people though.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Agree with Formica... backcountry hygeine is pretty simple- a good quantity of TP, wipes, some Purell, at least two ziplocks and some privacy are all that's needed. . Bathroom breaks in the woods aren't any more inconvenient, just take a little longer. I did a 33 mile XCountry ride last weekend "during" with no problem. I did take some ibuprofen, but more for my aching back (my camelback musta weighed 20 lbs from extra food and clothes). I would never let that time of month interfere with riding my bike!

One thing I did recently discover- playtex "sport" brand has tiny little strings that really minimize chafing potential (-:


----------



## Mountaingirl1961 (Nov 16, 2004)

deanna said:


> Not everyone can get away with skipping the sugar pill part... I tried that once, ended up spotting EVERY day for the next couple of months until I went back to taking them again. It sucked. Glad it works for some people though.


I will generally only do it when I have a big trip planned where I won't be able to get rid of garbage easily - like month-long mountaineering trips. Went to Nepal a while back, Argentina in December, didn't want to deal with Auntie and packing around nasty garbage for a month and so skipped the sugar pills during those trips. Otherwise I let nature take its course.

Weekend trips (like the river trip I'm taking the next couple of days) - I pack the stuff Formica has recommended and just deal.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Christine said:


> Really? You can control the amount using Advil? That's amazing.......how does that work?!


I looked it up, here's a link from the Mayo clinic
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/menorrhagia/DS00394/DSECTION=8

however, myself being perimenopausal - this means extremely heavy flow with intermittent severe cramping - I don't believe it. I take ibuprofen (Advil) for the cramping and if it reduces the flow at all I sure haven't noticed.

F.


----------



## mtbrae (Oct 11, 2005)

*just my opinion*



msrutzie said:


> Aunt Flow hasn't been to visit me in over 8 years now. I skip the sugar pills each month and continue on with the hormones. I have not had any side affects from this nor do I get the usual bloating or pms. I do it mainly for the convenience of it however there are preliminary reports that have linked menstrual flow to an increase in cancer (if I can find the report I'll post it). From my memory (which isn't always the most detailed and accurate) it's presumed that in days long ago women spent more of their time pregnant and not having a monthly menstrual cycle. The rates of cervical and ovarian cancer were much lower. Now that many women do not spend the majority of their lives bare foot and pregnant the cancer rates have dramatically risen. Nothing concrete yet and I'm sure a bazillion other outside influences affect the cancer rates but it's an interesting ida. Per my doctor, there is no proven medical reason/benefit as to why a woman must have a monthly cycle. This is why Seasonale (the pill that allows you to have 4 cycles per year) was approved by the FDA. It's been so long since I've had a visit from Aunt Flow I don't even recall all the drama related to her vist. The one downside to no Auntie visits - you can't toss out the 'not tonight honey I have a headache' excuse.
> 
> Sorry, this is of no help to you and your immediate problem but I thought I'd throw it out there for others.


first Mrs.bungle, FLO has hit almost every bike vaca I've taken in the 3 years i've ridden- i think it helps to be active. and i am with you on not putting unnatural crap in body- bc scares the crap out of me, I have been on it a couple times and it always screwed with my body and mind severly. I''l take my 3 kids and 4th on the way over the pill anyday. if your problem is tiredness (mine is) and you crave chocolate it is proven you need iron. makes sense since you are losing blood. as far as advil- i would take one before riding and gu's are my best friend.
as far a cancer rates it is proven that losing your first pregnancy due to miscarriage or abortion increases the chance of cancer.
also back when the cancer rates were lower and pregnancies up did it ever occur to anyone the percentage of birth control usage was obviously less. since pregnancy and birth is natural and bc is not i am sure it couldn't be that is causing so many problems. waht about baren women, what about premiscuity? since a std hs been directly linked to ovarian cancer. I have seen more women with poor diet, and on birth control have more women complications and worse and harsher "visitations from flo" than women that don't use that stuff. 
like I said it's just my opinion.But I can tell you this it doesn't take much to conduct a study and form there it really isn't that difficult to find someone to publish it - especially with all the pharmicutical companies that are "pushing" so many drugs. I am more interested in who conducted the study , the control goup, who funded the study and so on.

Mrs. Bungle 
Good luck sorry for my rant


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

MtbRN said:


> Agree with Formica... backcountry hygeine is pretty simple- a good quantity of TP, wipes, some Purell, at least two ziplocks and some privacy are all that's needed. . ......
> 
> One thing I did recently discover- playtex "sport" brand has tiny little strings that really minimize chafing potential (-:


Useful to know re: platex. In the past, I have also brought finger cots to tuck the string up - this in the backcountry - eliminates the chafing issue completely. And then a new cot to get it out.

Timely topic! I'm off for a riding road trip and guess what's due any day now....


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

mtbrae said:


> also back when the cancer rates were lower and pregnancies up did it ever occur to anyone the percentage of birth control usage was obviously less.


Life expectancy was also a lot shorter, which is an important thing when talking about any historical rise in cancer rates. The more years you live, the greater you chance of developing cancer.

One of the main causes of death for women was complications of pregnancy and birth. I'm glad your pregnancies have gone well, but they can be very traumatic to the body.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The term "birth control" is pretty generic. Vasectomy is birth control, so are barrier methods. Not all BC is chemical intervention. I am of the generation just prior to all the new stuff that's out there, just after the bust up of IUD's(Dalkon shield) and before the new ones came out.Most of the females in my family had nasty negative effects with the Pill that was available then. I too chose to avoid hormones and used a barrier method for 20 years.When we had our two kids, hubby got snipped. Too bad that doesn't' do anything for my periods, but I will just let Ma Nature do what I was designed to do.

Thank heavens for vasectomy.:thumbsup:  It was his turn anyway.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

*Those were the days.*

If you are more accident prone just before your period or you are tired and crampy just after you begin, take it easy AND LISTEN CAREFULLY TO YOUR BODY. Let the instructor know (if it is a woman) that you may be a little off your game and balance pushing the skills envelope accordingly. It isn't worth a crash that will keep you off your bike. 
Yeah, Ibuprofen for cramps (up to four if you stomach can handle it) can work wonders to completely knock back severe cramps. Ditto on getting some appropriate exercise to take the edge off. Oh, yeah, eat a good breakfast. 
My worst was getting a big visit from Aunt Flo on the first day of a week-long kayaking school at Nantahala Outdoor Center.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't ever try and plan trips/rides around my period. I just go and deal using ibuprofen and a different menstrual product.

I have used a menstrual cup for years. In fact I learned about this product from this forum.

The Keeper or Diva Cup are great choices for active women and/or back country adventures. Only having to deal with it twice a day a big plus.


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Keeping up the exercise through the month does help me, as well. I did notice at one point that almost evey major injury I sustained was either the day before my period started or the first day. Yikes! So those hormonal shifts can affect balance, timing, and the like.

Also, a PSA for us users of ibuprofen, alleve, and other nsaids during endurance exercise--they can be hard on your kidneys if you become dehydrated--so just do what you know you should be doing anyway and keep up with the fluids.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't find the study or who sponsored it but I did find these links in addition to a million other things, like automobile exhaust, that causes breast cancer.

http://www.seven.com.au/sunrise/fact_060309_menstruation

http://www.womensenews.org/article.cfm/dyn/aid/2845/context/archive

Though Leslie Botha's research has credibility I certainly do not agree with this statement she made in the article.

"I believe the menstrual cycle is the foundation of women's being"


----------



## MoMo (May 18, 2005)

Lots of great info in this thread. Like others I find excerising helps with the cramps and for me keeps the flow light.


----------



## mtbrae (Oct 11, 2005)

*let me clarify*

I guess I should have asked if there are any studies perhaps linking certain birth control to cancer?
it seems to me cancer has increased as well as many other womenly problems since it bacame the thing to do.
i am not against a vasectomy or a blockage type of bc.
as far as pregnancy being hard on the body - i never said it wasn't.

the IUD was suggested to me, out of the 4 women i talked to, 3 had it removed early, due to cramping and constant bleeding- 3 weeks a month. two said they love it (though she had it removed) even though she bleeds 3 weeks a month.
to each their own, but no thanks.

this is my first pregancy since i started riding, i hope to ride until my belly no longer permits it, and to be back on the bike in time to train for an 18 hour race. We'll see.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

deanna said:


> Not everyone can get away with skipping the sugar pill part... I tried that once, ended up spotting EVERY day for the next couple of months until I went back to taking them again. It sucked. Glad it works for some people though.


Just FYI, I never had a problem skipping the sugar pills, no spotting, etc, and I am talking like a year at a time. Then my Doc switched me to one of the low dose pills when they became popular. I did spot on those when trying to skip the sugar pills. I switched back to my old prescription after about 3 months and am again spot free. I do let Aunt Flo visit once or twice a year though just to make the old girl is still alive and kickin'.

I thought the funniest post so far on this thread was by Impy, "so take the motrin, tuck the string, and go for it!"


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

*Great help!*

Hey guys!

Thanks for all the tips and help!! Makes me feel less worried about going since you guys have all seemingly survived biking with "the flow" LOL Its good to hear about these supplements especially and the exersising thing. I have been taking advil for my pain because the midol sucks and makes me puke when I take it. I have also been taking the primrose but not regularly, just around the days..

Should the supplements like iron/magnesium, primrose, b complex, etc, be taken all through the month or just around that time??? I would assume its all the time?

Thanks girls for all the suggestions again, this is great help!


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

CycleMainiac - I am going to look into those cups! I think I have heard of them before but I never really looked into it thoroughly.. What are the chances of leaking with these??? SOrry for being so graphic haha


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

The only time I have ever had it leak is when I didn't take the time to equalize the pressure.

I believe this is in the FAQ or instructions on how to do it, and this can server as a WARNING that if you get grossed out easy, quit reading now. 

To insert you fold it in half , it is a little bigger than a tampon. Once in it opens up it needs a little turn to released the trapped air. It makes a noise. The only time I have ever leaked (after the short learning curve) was when in a hurry and didn't "burp it". 

I have used the Keeper for close to 10 years and been very happy with it.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

I found out entirely by accident how to stave off the debilitating cramps I get. I was at a race and for the first time in YEARS I was taken by surprise by the onset of my period. No cramps at all. I was stunned. The only thing I did differently?

Sportlegs, Eletewater, bananas and copious amounts of electrolyte-laden fluids. You can find these (except maybe the bananas) at your bike shop. If they don't have them, ask them to order them from QBP.

These things contain:
Calcium, Magnesium, Sodium, Chloride, Vitamin D, Potassium, and trace minerals in the form of sea salt concentrate.

What I took then, and what I now do:
Sportlegs: 2 caps every 2-3 hours starting an hour before exercise and continuing till done exercising (as recommended on the bottle)
Eletewater: as recommended (# of drops per ounce) in water throughout the day. Drank about a gallon that day. Most all hydrating fluids I consume at a race have Elete in them. It has a slightly salinous taste, but no sugar at all. 
Bananas - when I was hungry. I ate other stuff too, but I think bananas are just cyclist power food.

I've read that if your muscles are supplied with enough Magnesium, they have less of a chance of cramping. It stands to reason that the products that would keep muscles under stress from cramping would naturally assuage menstrual cramps as well.

Once I discovered this, I watch the calendar, and begin hydrating with Eletewater a day or two in advance of onset.

Oh, one other things Elete will do for you: complete hangover preventer. And if you are on a very hot ride and your heart is pounding, you can cool your head and thereby effectively lower your heart rate by wetting your head with water. If your bottle has Cytomax, it can be rather unpleasant. Eletewater is completely clean.

NOTE: you cannot wait till you have cramps to do this regimen. It's like trying to hydrate after the race... Start hydrating and preparing your body the day or two before.


----------



## Sweary (Aug 6, 2007)

The Diva cup sounds like a thing I have called a Mooncup. It takes a month or two to get used but it's brilliant, you can go much longer between er... refits and you can empty it, wipe it with a tissue and put it back without much hassle. Depending on your flow levels you may well find you can go the whole day.

Cheers

Sweary


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Eletewater: as recommended (# of drops per ounce) in water throughout the day. Drank about a gallon that day. Most all hydrating fluids I consume at a race have Elete in them. It has a slightly salinous taste, but no sugar at all.
> Bananas - when I was hungry. I ate other stuff too, but I think bananas are just cyclist power food.
> 
> I've read that if your muscles are supplied with enough Magnesium, they have less of a chance of cramping. It stands to reason that the products that would keep muscles under stress from cramping would naturally assuage menstrual cramps as well.
> ...


Elete is great stuff!! I never cramp anymore (the tablets work well too) and I love that it doesn't have a taste.

A hangover preventer? Will have to keep this in mind....next New Years...champagne spiked with elete. :thumbsup:


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

My doc said I couldn't have an IUD unless I have had a kid already. Which I havent. And dont plan to. Do you know anything about that? He said I had a way bigger chance of expelling it.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

something I've wondered....do you still ride sans undies during this time??

Thinking of having to wear underwear on the heavy days is sometimes worse than the cramping/out of it feeling!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Bluebug32 said:


> something I've wondered....do you still ride sans undies during this time??
> 
> Thinking of having to wear underwear on the heavy days is sometimes worse than the cramping/out of it feeling!


commando always. Bike shorts are black.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

rocknrollbarbie said:


> My doc said I couldn't have an IUD unless I have had a kid already. Which I havent. And dont plan to. Do you know anything about that? He said I had a way bigger chance of expelling it.


I know the literatrure says it's only for women who have had children, but I have never been pregnant either and it's been no problem - going on 4 years with it. My sister also has never been pregnant and is a nurse and she's had one for about 5 years, and she recommended it to me. I asked my doctor and he said it's fine - just usually more painful to insert if you haven't had children, but not having much of a period and having an extremely reliable form of birth control seemed worth some temporary pain to me.


----------



## mes2003 (Jul 29, 2005)

formica--this is true but it doesn't matter if your saddle is gray like mine...ick!


----------

